# What sites do you go on to waste time?



## emily_3383 (Oct 16, 2009)

I mean sites like All things heinous, trashy, and hilarious in weddings! or PassiveAggressiveNotes.com ? funny (if not necessarily "passive-aggressive") notes from pissed-off people.

I know Aprill has a ton so post them here! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 16, 2009)

I started a thread about this a while ago, it's right here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f10...day-99304.html


----------



## GillT (Oct 17, 2009)

StumbleUpon.

I lose weeks to this....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 17, 2009)

Youtube and craigslist are my vices... There's so much ridiculous on them!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I like vigilantcitizen.com, psuedo-occultmedia.blogspot.com, i-am-bored.com, panachereport.com, and prisonplanet forums.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 17, 2009)

PhotoshopDisasters

Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats – I Can Has Cheezburger?

FAIL Blog: Epic Fail Pictures and Videos of Owned, Pwnd and Fail Moments

also twitter, youtube and MUT! lol


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Failblog is awesome!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 18, 2009)

peopleofwalmart.com

youknowyoudeadazzwrong.blogspot.com

thisiswhyyourfat.com

foodporndaily.com

twitter

youtube

blogs

facebook


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 18, 2009)

i am usually on forums, but if i want to play free games online i got to

jayisgames.com


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 18, 2009)

Engrish.com

Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats – I Can Has Cheezburger?

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

That Guy With The Glasses

to name a few


----------



## LoveMehTSX (Oct 18, 2009)

youtube!!!


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 18, 2009)

i love izmodo ilovebytes twitter digg youtube peopleofwalmart and 11points all good to keep you busy when your suppost to be busy lol


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha Oh yeah..."The people of Walmart" is a great site. We jusy recently found out about it,and now my bf checks it out everyday!


----------



## Sangiovese (Oct 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha Oh yeah..."The people of Walmart" is a great site. We jusy recently found out about it,and now my bf checks it out everyday! It's one of the greatest sites ever


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 19, 2009)

youtube...


----------



## Karren (Oct 20, 2009)

MakeupTalk!! Lol.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 20, 2009)

Myspace, Facebook, Makeuptalk, PerezHilton, YouTube, AddictingGames.com..and all kinds of shopping websites.


----------



## ChokeNdie (Oct 20, 2009)

Notalwaysright.com

trust me this one is great


----------



## blueyonderdream (Oct 23, 2009)

Live Journal and Facebook!


----------



## SevenBar (Oct 27, 2009)

perezhilton unfortunately. not sure why i look at that trash.


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 27, 2009)

MakeupTalk solely.


----------



## knickers13 (Oct 27, 2009)

Youtube &amp; Facebook. I get caught up looking at everyones photos.


----------



## SevenBar (Oct 27, 2009)

That's probably why those are two of the most popular sites on the internet


----------



## Love Souljah (Oct 27, 2009)

YouTube! I have to have my Super Junior fix (which is like way too many hours a day already)...


----------



## SevenBar (Oct 27, 2009)

Can we post our favorite youtube videos?


----------



## ayushkapoor (Oct 29, 2009)

When i am free and want to waste time then i go through the site youtube.com and see some videos.


----------



## sikashimmer (Oct 30, 2009)

youtube, peopleofwalmart, overheardinphilly,

overheardinnyc, funadvice

(these are all dot coms since I cant post links yet..



)

xox

Sika


----------



## nachiketkhanna (Nov 7, 2009)

i goto santa banta or facebook to waste time.

both give a lot of entertainment.


----------



## dughall (Nov 7, 2009)

youtube,myspace and facebook


----------



## Glamorous (Nov 14, 2009)

sites like this...tpf being one....forums is all i really visit anymore other than just looking around at clothes, makeup and handbags online.


----------



## jodevizes (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG The people of Wallmart is quite frightening. To think they are just out there is not funny. Thank the Lord for the Atlantic Ocean. :]

Love that not always right too, what a hoot.

I just love to Stumble.


----------



## Sweetpearl83 (Nov 16, 2009)

I used to spend most of my time on facebook and myspace but now im most of the time on youtube watching videos!!!


----------



## Jenne (Nov 16, 2009)

yousuckatcraigslist.com

lamebook.com

textsfromlastnight.com

awkwardfamilyphotos.com

customerssuck.com

youtube

peopleofwalmart

notalwaysright


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 16, 2009)

i have just found cafe world on facebook, im addicted!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 17, 2009)

dlisted

perez

youtube- forever....

justintv

those are my most seriously addicting vices


----------



## Camden Lennox (Nov 17, 2009)

I like to hang on orkut or will go into movie sites to download some movies like amaderforum, tvfreeload..


----------



## Lozi (Nov 18, 2009)

fmylife.com - always cheers me up! There's always someone worse off out there ;p

kongregate.com - somehow I get reeeally addicted to these flash games D:


----------



## chevychick (Nov 18, 2009)

Youtube, wordpress and answerbag


----------



## LoveMehTSX (Nov 18, 2009)

ebay!



or spoilersguide.com


----------



## NYchic (Nov 18, 2009)

i go on forums mostly or youtube.

i used to go on craigslist but that site has gone downhill.


----------



## jodevizes (Nov 19, 2009)

I like to use the BBC IPlayer to listen again to lots of comedy and drama programs as well as live to some great music on Radio 6.

Otherwise it is YouTube, walmartpeople and TIG.


----------

